# "Quote" Pet Peeves



## PMedMoe (4 Aug 2008)

First off, anybody having difficulty quoting posts (or other items) check out these well written instructions:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=help;page=post#quote

A few of my pet peeves, that I've noticed more and more lately are:

1)  Not using the quote button or the quote inserts at all, but merely "quoting" the statement in a post.

2)  Not using the quote button properly and ending up with something like this:  see reply 99

3)  Only cutting and pasting and then using the quote inserts  That sort of bothers me as I may want to search out the original statement.  Fine if the quote comes from elsewhere.

4)  Adding comments inside the quote inserts:  Example.  That makes it difficult to see what's quote and what's reply.

5)  Not editing the quoted portion to only reflect on what one wishes to comment on, particularly if it's a long post.

6)  Quoting entire (and very large) pictures, unless you need it for a referral (e.g. quoted post is pages ago).

7)  Quoting a post without (seemingly) adding any comment or editing the post somehow.  Why bother?

I realize some posters are in such a hurry to get a post in that they fail to ensure it is properly done, but some of these mistakes are seen repeatedly from the same sources.


----------



## muskrat89 (4 Aug 2008)

Now you've done it...   Everyone else will be posting lists of their pet peeves as well...

 ^-^


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Aug 2008)

Maybe I should have titled it Quoting - Helpful Hints  ;D


----------



## Shamrock (4 Aug 2008)

muskrat89 said:
			
		

> Now you've done it...   Everyone else will be posting lists of their pet peeves as well...



Mine is when people mess up links, such as this poster:



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> 2)  Not using the quote button properly and ending up with something like this:  see reply 99



The real link she meant to put in is reply 99.


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Aug 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> Mine is when people mess up links, such as this poster:
> 
> The real link she meant to put in is reply 99.



Thank you!  Fixed.  I didn't know (or didn't know how) you could get it to go to a certain spot on the page!!  See, you do learn something new every day!!!


----------



## Haggis (4 Aug 2008)

My Pet Peeve is lists about pet peeves.

Ummm....  yeah, that's it!


----------



## bridges (8 Jun 2012)

Necropost, I admit it ... but I didn't know if it was better to start a new topic with this question, or add to an existing one.  As this is a relatively trivial expansion of an existing discussion, I went with option B.  

I'm just wondering about quoting two members in one post, properly, with automatic links back to their posts.  It works easily for the first one - click on 'Quote' in their post and it opens up a reply field.  For the second quote I've been opening Army.ca in a new tab, finding that thread again, clicking 'Quote' on the second member's post, copying the quote w/ codes in the new reply field and pasting it back into my first reply field.   Clear as mud...    Is there any better way to do this?


----------



## navymich (8 Jun 2012)

There is an easier way to do it if both quotes come from the same thread.  You will notice that when you reply to a thread that the last five posts appear below your reply window.  Each of those posts have an Insert Quote option.  Therefore, if one of the posts that you wish to quote is within the last five, use the regular way for the first one (especially if it is further back) and then grab the second quote while you are doing your reply.  Does that make sense?


----------



## bridges (8 Jun 2012)

Ah, I see that now ... and it makes sense, re. doing the regular quote for the one that's further back.  Thanks airmich, that helps.


----------



## X Royal (8 Jun 2012)

My pet peeve is editing a quote and than adding "I fixed that for you".


----------



## Journeyman (8 Jun 2012)

You'll notice that it's almost always meant as a joke.




Ohhh.... X _Royal_ -- nevermind, some Regiments didn't see "humour" on any kit list, so having it is a fault.    :stirpot:


----------



## bridges (8 Jun 2012)

X Royal said:
			
		

> My pet peeve is editing a quote and than adding "I fixed that for you".



I did that recently, for the first time - someone had mentioned the importance of writing skills, in a quote riddled with errors.  I closed with FTFY and hoped it would be taken lightly.   Don't think I'll make a habit of it, though.   Can't say the same for adding to thread tangents, apparently...   :facepalm:


----------



## GAP (8 Jun 2012)

X Royal said:
			
		

> My pet peeve is editing a quote and than adding "I fixed that for you".



Take it in the vein it was intended....either as a joke, or as a sarcastic correction, depending....


----------



## Rheostatic (8 Jun 2012)

airmich said:
			
		

> There is an easier way to do it if both quotes come from the same thread.  You will notice that when you reply to a thread that the last five posts appear below your reply window.  Each of those posts have an Insert Quote option.  Therefore, if one of the posts that you wish to quote is within the last five, use the regular way for the first one (especially if it is further back) and then grab the second quote while you are doing your reply.  Does that make sense?


How did I miss this feature? Thanks for pointing it out.



			
				X Royal said:
			
		

> My pet peeve is editing a quote and than adding "I fixed that for you".


Yeah that's smarmy as hell.


----------



## bridges (8 Jun 2012)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Yeah that's smarmy as hell.



Agreed. 

Nice demo of the two quotes in one post, btw.


----------

